# Need gearing help ???



## Slotcarjames (Apr 3, 2008)

I have a G3 with Neo Drag Mags and 31ga BSRT arm. I ran it at 7/20 it went 67.5 miles per hour at .3051 but destroyed the plastic gears.

I really need a gear recommandation for type, I was also thinking of gearing the car to 9/20 too.

I need some help there too!!!

Thank you!!!


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

What you're running is very similiar to RO cars. You need metal gears to run that thing. As you just saw, it eats plastic.


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

You will need a steel pinion and a bronze crown.
Slottech,Wizzard,and Quicker engineering make
them,just to name a few.Are you good at soldering
on pinions?


----------



## Slotcarjames (Apr 3, 2008)

How does the 9/20 sound for this car?

SCJ


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

I'm getting ready to build the same car with a BSRT 31 wire Spinner and neo drag motor magnets.
In a BSRT G3 #972 "Stiff" Chassis.
But what traction magnets are you using *?*

I want to use 9/20 brass Wizzard gears on a drill blank axle.
I'm pretty sure a 9 tooth Wizzard steel pinion don't need to be soldered on the armature because the ones I've seen are a pretty tight fit.
Just like the Wizzard brass pinions.

When installing the crown and pinion gear I take the armature and the drill blank axle and put them in the freezer.
Then heat the pinion and crown gear to about 120 degrees in hot water and press them on.
That's how I do my T-Jet gears too.


----------

